# engine swap



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

what engines can i swap into a 96 maxima?


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Bfore myoung or anyone else slaps you... this forum area is for discussion about NissanPerformanceMag topics only. There's an entire area for Maxima's - just read down the main forum page till you see it. Also, search before posting - chances are your questions been discussed before, and people will get all grumpy if you haven't made an effort to search for the answer first.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

moved to Maxima section


----------



## Kanaka (Apr 27, 2003)

you can put in a VQ20DE, or VQ25DE from asia/australia. I don't think you want to step down, but you just asked what you can swap. Some people have asked about the japanese VQ30DET (Turbo), but it seems like mounting points or transmissions don't fit or something, so they end up swapping out the internals, but keep their old blocks. I do not think motor swaps are common for maximas like they are for 240's. But I'm sure if you have the money you could put a sr20de (from a FWD sentra/G20/200sx) in a maxima. with enough money anything is possible, but for cost effective power mods, most people just do the regular intake, ypipe, ecu, sc, turbo, nitrous, mevi, udp, etc.


----------

